# Statue of Liberty



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Does your city have a Statue of Liberty? If it does, show some images.

Here are some asides from NY

Paris









Tokyo









Las Vegas


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's another one I found in Paris


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jesus! Those asians they copied everything, even the statue of liberty and even the Eiffel tower.


----------



## gargantuas (Jul 12, 2005)

There is some theme park in Europe which has one.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

New York had the first one--given to it by France. Then the French built a much smaller copy for Paris, and it faces towards the one in NYC. Tokyo got its Statue of Liberty from France, too, right? The others are just imitations.


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Quezalcoatl26 said:


> Jesus! Those asians they copied everything, even the statue of liberty and even the Eiffel tower.


how ignorant you are!
this shows you know nothing about the world!
this statue of liberty was officially sent by french government


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

Theres one in Legoland California (Carlsbad, suburb of San Diego) heres a pic 










made of legos


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

In 1998 ('French Year' in Japan), the authentic Statue of Liberty on the Seine was given to Tokyo on a temporary basis by Jacques Chirac at the memorial ceremony at Tokyo. In 1999, when Tokyo gave it back to Paris, instead France gave its replica to Tokyo. Thus, the current statue of Liberty in Tokyo was made formally at Coubertin Foundry in France by French craftsmen.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Harrisburg, PA has a 25-ft. one in the middle of the Sesquehanna River.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

France has them because the Statue of Liberty came from there.


----------



## London (Jun 12, 2005)

the statue of liberty in amaerica was a gift from france. It was originally bronze but discoloured in the rain

So paris are allowed to av one!


----------



## Old Yorker (Dec 7, 2014)

Lady Liberty in NYC
www.flickr.com/photos/strykapose/15591823693/


----------



## Old Yorker (Dec 7, 2014)

Another shot at dusk:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/strykapose/16371047337/


----------



## Enes.Abar (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, if this thread was resurrected ...

Buenos Aires has an exact scale replica. It was commissioned by the Municipality of Buenos Aires and made by Frédéric Auguste Bartholdi.
It has an approximate height of 3 meters and is made of red cast iron.
It was inaugurated on October 3, 1886, *25 days before the inauguration of the statue of New York*.
The replica is _hidden_ somewhere in the Barrancas de Belgrano Square.

Some pics:









http://www.revistametro.com.ar/2014/junio/b5.html









http://www.ibr.com.ar/fervorxbuenosaires/?option=com_content&view=article&id=177&itemid=..

*More photos here* and 2000x3008 pic *here*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Buenos Aires is not the only city in Argentina which has an original replica. Pocito city in the province of San Juan, also has a replica made by Barthlodi.
There are two versions of why is in San Juan:
The first is that the statue was destined to Buenos Aires but they forgot to place it, was stored and subsequently acquired by San Juan.
The second (the popular version), is that it should go to San Juan, Puerto Rico, but by a mistake it came to San Juan, Argentina.
The fact is that the replica arrived in 1909 and was placed in its current location in 1931.

Pics:








http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopic/9353597/El-Error-De-La-Estatua-De-La-Libertad.html









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/44749345

*More pics here*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

Argentina has only two original replicas, but there are others that are not.

My city, Quilmes, has one made of -i think- fiberglass, for a nightclub:


















*Full resolution* *here*.


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

And these others:

*Munro:*









*General Pirán:*









*General Rodríguez:*









*And Olavarría:*









*Source:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/embajadaeeuubuenosaires/sets/72157634174653919/

These 7 replicas are all I know of Argentina.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

there's a rather crap one just up the road for Leicester City's football ground.









http://www.le.ac.uk/emoha/leicester/liberty.html

It used to be on top of a shoe factory just up the road.


----------



## cannydodgers95 (Sep 10, 2012)

I live in Leicester and across that statue which is Liberty Park student accommodation the statue almost symbolises freedom in leicester people almost seem to worship it


----------



## edward222 (Mar 23, 2015)

What does the statue of liberty means? hhhmmmm

anyone?


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*Manhattan From the Statue of Liberty 
1962*












Courtesy of Old Images of New York.

*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

edward222 said:


> What does the statue of liberty means? hhhmmmm
> 
> anyone?


“Give me your tired, your poor, your huddled masses yearning to breathe free, the wretched refuse of your teeming shore,” she wrote. “Send these, the homeless, tempest-tossed to me, I lift my lamp beside the golden door!”

UPDATE FROM THE WHITE HOUSE:

This quote apparently refers to Europeans only (others need not apply, unless mitigated by large bank accounts)


----------



## MaroonKay (Sep 10, 2019)

This one I saw in Uzgorod, Ukraine. It is not higher then 20сm. There are more than 30 such small statues located all over the city. So cute!


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/OldNewYorkImages/posts/2421265681307751



*Your Trusted Source of Photographs from New York and Pennsylvania*


----------

